

How It Feels to Be a Young American in 2014 (Hint: Shitty) - lostboyevsky
http://www.refinethemind.com/young-american-2014/

======
mreiland
just no.

It's a whinefest. Yes, the young today have it kind of shitty. So did the
young of yesteryear. Not everyone young person is "brokenhearted", and the
idea that everyone has "psychological issues" extends to young and old. That
is not a peculiar phenomenon of this generation.

~~~
lostboyevsky
i'm the author actually.

did i say other generations are without sadness/psychological issues? nope.
just speaking about the generation i know best: my own.

you're right that the quote about everyone being "brokenhearted" may have been
a bit melodramatic, but i don't think it's too far from the truth. shit's cold
in america, man.

------
hn_user2
Regret reading.

~~~
lostboyevsky
thanks for the very specific feedback

